# Electric boxes



## Vader809 (Jun 19, 2015)

Can some point me to where i can purchase a weather proof electric box?All I seem to find are the switch panels.Thanks


----------



## DaleH (Jun 19, 2015)

Look up NEMA emclosures.


----------



## ProduceMan (Jun 21, 2015)

Just got one of these today. Neg bus bar going inside, 2 12v plugs and a BlueSeas 4 switch/fuse panel will all fit on the face with room to spare. A grommet kit from HF to seal the wiring. It already has a seal on the lid, but I may just redo with some 1/4" weatherstrip. It has 8 mounting holes on the back that do not penetrate thru. I'll be working on it this week.https://www.homedepot.com/p/Carlon-8-in-x-4-in-Junction-Box-E989N-CAR/100404099?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-100404099-_-N


----------



## ffastje (Jul 5, 2015)

ProduceMan
Sure would like to see the finished product.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brian121804 (Jul 10, 2015)

I used the same box as ProduceMan, that's it in the lower left.
Well, OK, I really just wanted to show off my musky.


----------



## pastorrichk (Jul 10, 2015)

Kdgrills... the electrical box looks great, but that muskie is awesome...


----------



## Brian121804 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks, it truly was an awesome catch!

Back to the topic at hand...

I'm quite happy with the junction box, it's very well made.
My local HD stocks them.

I originally installed this switch panel from Bass Pro Shops, it was JUNK.
From day one I had issues with switches randomly not working:
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Rocker-Switch-Panels/product/861/

I recently installed this SeaSense panel, I'm very happy with it, it's very well made:
https://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-Marine-Way-Switch-Panel/dp/B003E24MKA


----------



## Davidius (Sep 20, 2015)

I used a weather proof plastic pistol box. Removed the handle and added a drop down panel inside that the switches are mounted to, attached a fuse box on the back wall and pulled the hinge pins to allow total lid removal if wanted and if not, just close the lid and its splash proof.


----------

